# Children's Python: Heating



## Brandon (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello, I am having a lot of trouble figuring out the heating and what to get. The Terrarium is L 60 x W 45 x H 45. Would I use an Under tank heat or a heat lamp? or maybe both? I know the warm side should be around 31 to 33 degrees Celsius and the cool side 24 to 26 degrees Celsius, but am unsure of how to achieve that. what are the pros and cons of heat mats and heat lamps?
Thanks. I have about 2 weeks to sort it all out and buy everything before I get the snake.
thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 12, 2017)

When you post a question like this, don't forget to mention what species. It can affect the answers you get.

Having said that, in your case with a children's python from memory, either a heat mat attached to a tile, or a heat globe, or a ceramic heat emitter would all achieve the correct temps. Depending on what state you are in, you will have to play around with wattages.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 12, 2017)

For me the answer is simple if those are my only choices.......I'm going lamps but only because I personally don't like heat mats.
The enclosure might not be big enough to give you the gradient you are looking for with heat globes though.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 12, 2017)

A 60w globe might be enough to both heat, and still achieve a good gradient, provided it's set up with a thermostat.


----------

